
A compiler for a fully Turing complete language in 20 lines of JavaScript - ola
https://github.com/olahol/bf2c/blob/master/index.js
======
icefox
Flagged for the false title. If you are going to allow require, I will make a
fully Turing complete language in 1 lines of JavaScript.

require("bf2c");

------
diskcat
How cool.

Too bad I don't understand it.

~~~
tromp
You will after reading
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck#Commands](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck#Commands)

